

Show HN: We built the easiest way to learn AngularJS - 4514n
http://www.thinkster.io/pick/51d287681e4b9c9098000013/a-better-way-to-learn-angularjs?ref=hn1

======
jackschultz
How prevalent is Angular in the wild? To me, it's always seemed like something
people would learn to show that they know more "cool" technologies. With its
steep learning curve, how useful is it to spend the time learning it properly?

------
SilentStump
Saw your work on this a while ago. Love the changes you've made to it since
then. Hoping to get a weekend free to try it out.

edit: Your link sends a user directly to the content. I love the structure of
the content, I was just a little confused, because I thought you linked us to
the homepage. It also might just be my 13' macbook, but I think it may be
zoomed in a little too much. I had to zoom out to ~75% for it to be
comfortable reading.

------
jmhamel
What about your site makes this 'easy'? Can you explain how the learning path
on your site differs from other ways of learning angular?

~~~
bwy
Did you even click the link and read a few paragraphs? It's pretty clear that
this is different than most tutorials, comprehensively covering a range of
basic topics from the ground-up, and placing available resources into their
contexts.

~~~
bowmessage
Can anyone click the link at the moment? I just get a 504... Really interested
in this, it sounds amazing but I can't see it.

~~~
ericmsimons
It should be working now; the traffic may have brought it down!

------
tsurantino
My favourite part about this resource is that it ties in a lot of the
disparate resources that AngularJS newbies are first introduced to - but it
puts them in perspective, provides context, and introduces parts of each where
they are most relevant and useful.

Thanks for building it.

------
jmtame
I gave this a try and really liked it. Definitely easier than some of the
other stuff I've tried out there for learning AngularJS. Great work!

------
durzagott
This is brilliant, thank you. I've been looking for a way to introduce Angular
to the team and your site will really help.

------
levimatan
Good resource!

